# Under My Skin



## c_lick (Jun 27, 2006)

Photographer and film-maker Nick Veasey works with x-ray and scientific equipment to create unusual imagery to commission.http://www.nickveasey.com


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 29, 2006)

woah, thats really cool. How do you take xray photos?


----------



## c_lick (Jul 5, 2006)

I think he uses hospital x-ray equipment.
Check out the interviews/articles.


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, that is so cool. I especially like the one of the people in the bus on the last page. That is one sweet idea that guy has but wouldn't it be dangerous? Like the picture of the fetus?


----------

